# Auto Import from Camera Roll is slow or inconsistent



## reidthaler (Jul 9, 2017)

Auto Import from Camera Roll is slow or inconsistent. Interestingly, if I filter by unflagged, the images don't show.  If I set to Show All they do.

Even set to Show All, image inconsistently or slowly populate the collection with auto import?  

Any fixes?

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## reidthaler (Jul 16, 2017)

It doesn't work at all.  I deleted the 1st auto import collection, and made a second.  Still not working.  Ideas?  

Wouldn't it be great to be able to make a Smart collection lRM based on picks.  I guess I could create a Smart Collection on my desktop and then copy them in a Dumb collection, but wish it were more automatic.  I don't even see a Select All option in a LRM collection


----------



## reidthaler (Jul 19, 2017)

I figure it out.  Auto sync won't work if you enabled in the collection, but not in the settings.  Poor UI....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 19, 2017)

There are *two* "auto add" settings in the main preferences (for Photos and Videos). If either one is enabled, then you can enable auto add for an individual collection. If neither of them is enabled, then auto add for a collection is disabled.


----------

